# Requesting Hymnal Page Scans, text



## jfhutson (Jan 6, 2012)

Let me begin by saying that the majority of the Trinity Hymnal (1990) is out of copyright and can be freely copied and made available. You can see which hymns are under copyright at the bottom of each page. The rest, as I understand it, is fair game.

Many of you may be familiar with hymnary.org, which has a whole bunch of hymnals available and linked together. I've started working with them as a volunteer and want to improve on their Trinity Hymnal section. The text of the Trinity Hymnal is there, but if I had page scans of the out of copyright portions, I could make them available to the world. Before I start scanning my copy, I wanted to ask if anyone has done this already and would be willing to share.

I've noticed several errors in the text they have there as well. I'm going to start proofing it, but if anyone has a soft copy of the texts, that would be helpful. I'm aware that the OPC website has the 1961 version, but I wanted to see if anyone has new ones.

If anyone has scans or soft copy texts of an out of copyright Psalter or other Reformed hymnal, or sections of one, I can put those up too.

Thanks


----------

